# Vape King - Arrivals 10-6-15



## Gizmo (10/6/15)

Doge X V2
Mutation X V4
Velocity RDA
Cherry Bomber Box Mod
Castigador Box Mod

RESTOCKS
DRIP TIPS 1500 units will be added to the website slowly
Derringer
Taifun GT2 Only R380

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (10/6/15)

Link to new arrivals

http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html


----------



## Smoky Jordan (10/6/15)

Gizmo said:


> Doge X V2
> Mutation X V4
> Velocity RDA
> Cherry Bomber Box Mod
> ...


YAH! to the drip tips

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (10/6/15)

Drip tips for daaaysss..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rafique (10/6/15)

Are they 2 puffs. I'm collecting


----------



## Gizmo (10/6/15)

Tons of 2puffs.


----------



## Rafique (10/6/15)

Awesome


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/6/15)

Busy adding them to the site. Some may be delayed as I am waiting on pics and names from the supplier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jysin (16/6/15)

@Stroodlepuff 
Just wanted to ask if you guys will have the innokin mvp3 pro at your store in the near future?
And want to say thanks for always having great devices and service.
Definitely my favorite SA supplier..

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/6/15)

Jysin said:


> @Stroodlepuff
> Just wanted to ask if you guys will have the innokin mvp3 pro at your store in the near future?
> And want to say thanks for always having great devices and service.
> Definitely my favorite SA supplier..



Thank you for the kind words @Jysin. We are expecting the MVP3 Pro within the next two weeks


----------



## Jysin (16/6/15)

@Stroodlepuff 
That is awesome news. I am a massive fan of innokin.
When I buy the mvp3 pro what sub tank would you recommend..?
And if I may be so cheeky as to ask if I can get a ball park figure on how much it will cost.( need to know how long I will be eating bake beans and toast)


----------



## reijnier (16/6/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Thank you for the kind words @Jysin. We are expecting the MVP3 Pro within the next two weeks


Ive got a problem my mvp 3 is broken not my fualt how much would I pay and if you let me upgrade to something bigger


----------



## reijnier (16/6/15)

reijnier said:


> Ive got a problem my mvp 3 is broken not my fualt how much would I pay and if you let me upgrade to something bigger


Can I give u the broken one and pay somthing extra for pro or Evan a smok m80


----------



## reijnier (16/6/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Thank you for the kind words @Jysin. We are expecting the MVP3 Pro within the next two weeks


Let me re-ask if you deam it proper replacing my broken mvp3 its doing the same thing the previous one can I pay some extra for the pro


----------



## reijnier (16/6/15)

reijnier said:


> Let me re-ask if you deam it proper replacing my broken mvp3 its doing the same thing the previous one can I pay some extra for the pro


 And i can send the begining of July when I get some cash


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/6/15)

reijnier said:


> Let me re-ask if you deam it proper replacing my broken mvp3 its doing the same thing the previous one can I pay some extra for the pro



Hi @reijnier please send me an email to sharri@vapeking.co.za and I will sort it out for you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

